# [SOLVED] DHCP Problem

## firsttry

I'm trying to set up my laptop's internet connection with dhcpcd, though whenever I run /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start, I get an error message after Running dhcpcd saying:

```
Error, dhcpConfig: ioctl SIOCDELRT: No such process

Error, terminating on signal 2
```

I really have no idea what this means, and a search on google came up with some problems regarding routes, though these appear to be aimed at developers...?

All I have in my /etc/conf.d/net is config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

My laptop's is behind a proxy server, though I don't think this even comes into play yet!

Can anyone help? Thanks in advance!

EDIT: Forgot to say that lspci outputs my card as

```
01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller
```

ifconfig eth0 returns

```
eth0 Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr [6 colon-separated hex figures]

BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)   TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Interrupt:5
```

And in the kernel I have selected

Device Drivers --> Network device support --> Ethernet (1000 Mbit) --> New SysKonnect GigaEthernet supportLast edited by firsttry on Wed May 31, 2006 2:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

Try this

```
metric_eth0=0
```

If it works, please pots output of

```
ifconfig

route
```

Thanks

----------

## firsttry

Tried it:

ifconfig eth0 returns:

```
eth0 Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr [6 colon-separated hex figures]

BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)   TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Interrupt:5
```

ifconfig on its own returns:

```
lo Link encap:Local Loopback

inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)   TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

and route returns (sorry for the lack of alignment, I can't cut'n paste):

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination  Gateway  Genmask  Flags  Metric  Ref  Use  Iface

loopback     localhost   255.0.0.0   UG     0          0      0       lo
```

Just thought I'd mention that it DID work with the livecd, though the ethernet module wasn't automatically loaded - had to modprobe it myself (used a different driver though: forcedeth. Though the actual driver for my ethernet card should be the one I currently have compiled in the kernel, I've seen other people with the same laptop have it working!). However I had some problems when running emerge with the proxy 'requiring authentication'... which I couldn't manage to configure properly, even though links worked as it prompted me for my username and password.

----------

## cyblord

I had similar problems, and it has now been solved.

check this out:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-464695.html

----------

## firsttry

cyblord:

Thanks, tried using the sky2 driver in the kernel (one of the methods suggested by http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_sk98lin) but it has stopped recognising my network card, now eth0 only returns the 'lo' info. I suppose the driver isn't compatible with my card.

----------

## UberLord

Try an older dhcpcd version - 2.0.0, 2.0.3 and 2.0.5 are in portage.

----------

## firsttry

Thanks, I won't get a chance to try your suggestion until after the week-end though! When I do I'll let you know the outcome... Hope it works but it'd be a shame if it was the latest dhcpcd that messed things up!

----------

## cyblord

check this out:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-464695-highlight-internet+dhcp.html

----------

## firsttry

Downgraded to dhcpcd 2.0.3 and now everything works well using the skge driver! I had tried setting up my wireless card as well, and ended up getting the same problem... this is strange because it must mean that there is a conflict with something other than my ethernet card driver.

Oh well, problem solved anyway.

Thanks for your help!

EDIT: New to the forums, trying to add [SOLVED] to the subject but I don't know how to do it! Hopefully someone can do it in my stead.

----------

## cyblord

 *firsttry wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: New to the forums, trying to add [SOLVED] to the subject but I don't know how to do it! Hopefully someone can do it in my stead.

 

simply hit "edit" on your first post and change the title

----------

## firsttry

Cheers cyblord. Since the dhcp problem's been solved I've had my smoothest gentoo install ever... even managed for the first time ever to get the X running on nvidia drivers... and this is my fifth gentoo install on my third laptop!!

----------

## iandow

Good thread.  Thanks guys. I had the exact same problem, but reverting back to dhcpcd-2.0.3 solved it.

----------

## Guglie

 *firsttry wrote:*   

> Downgraded to dhcpcd 2.0.3 and now everything works well using the skge driver! 

 

I had the same problem with the current stable version (2.0.5-r1), but dhcpcd 2.0.3 has been recently removed from portage: I have fixed it by installing the unstable version (3.0.6)

----------

## Climber11

I recently found that dhcpcd > 3.0 no longer plays nicely when using wpa_supplicant with the hostap driver & WPA2. It works fine with WEP. I downgraded to 2.0.5-r1 and everything is working nicely again.

----------

## UberLord

 *Climber11 wrote:*   

> I recently found that dhcpcd > 3.0 no longer plays nicely when using wpa_supplicant with the hostap driver & WPA2. It works fine with WEP. I downgraded to 2.0.5-r1 and everything is working nicely again.

 

Maybe the new version of dhcpcd has exposed a bug in hostap/wpa_supplican then.

Could you open a bug on https://bugs.gentoo.org and attach packet captures from tcpdump or wireshark showing dhcpcd-2.0.5-r1 working and dhcpcd-3.0.8 failing please?

Thanks

----------

## Climber11

The bug has been posted here

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=159029

----------

